# Anyone had successful IUI after failed IVF?



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi I've had failed IVF cycles and am 41 next week. I've been waiting for NHS IUI treatment since I was 36 but every time I neared  the top of the list they stopped the whole service. As a result they've said that they will honour one go of IUI treatment for me even though I've had IVF already - they won't let me have the three I should initially have been allowed, because of my age, seem to forget that I was five years younger and they've allowed me to wait. Anyway, that's an argument I'll have later if I need to.....

Just wondered if anyone has had success like this, with treatment the other way around and at my age? Am wondering if it's all worth it even or whether yet more drugs will just have a detrimental effect on the only little ovary I now have left?! xx


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Missmayhem,
Im interested to hear replies to your question,as im in a similar situation.
Had two rounds of icsi and going to have iui in October,hoping to have no medication and go with nature(as much as possible)
dh had vasectomy and I have low amh but aside from that its just getting the sperm from a to b so im hopeful.
beca xc


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

What's on your AMH mrs.kiwi? Mine's crazy low, 0.5.  Had one private IUI as had to cancel IVF as didn't respond well. So am kind of thinking it won't work but then thinking there are some women for whom it happens after numerous different cycles. Doesn't look like anyone is going to respond sadly, wonder if I should try posting it elsewhere? Guess it's not the usual way around to do things, but happening for us so there's bound to be others with similar experiences.xx


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi missmayhem,
sorry for late reply been crazy busy in work 
my amh was extremely low think it was 0.2 or something,I was hoping to egg share on the beginning but they got my results and said no chance!!
It can happen,I think sometimes all the drugs and interference maybe does more harm than good.?
Im hoping that my body will just what its supposed to this time amd if not then I have to accept that its not meant to be.
Sorry you haven't had any more replys I was interested to read some!
let me know how you get on x
Beca xc


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi both. Yes and no! After lots of icsi we had one 'final' attempt of iui because we couldn't bear the thought of my hubbies sperm being wasted. Not expecting it to work (we'd adopted our wonderful daughter in the mean time), it did. Our beautiful girl was born in January. Sadly my waters went early and she lived only 12 hours.
Fast forward to now and once again I am pregnant through iui ( donor sperm this time as hubby had cancer hence previous 'final' attempt). It's early days as I'm only 6 weeks so far and not had first scan yet, but fingers crossed.
I firmly believe that the Ivf/ icsi was too invasive for us and I should have persevered with iui before. Still, we do what we need to at the time.
Good luck both.
Ps- I'm now 42. No known fertility issues except for hubby getting cancer.


----------



## 11yearstrying (Sep 3, 2015)

Just want to say good luck, we to are switching to iui but with donor although start first cycle jan as want to have 3 months on zita west vits again also having a consultation with mel brown to ensure everything is as good as i can before xx


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

I have switched to IUI whilst I wait to start my final IVF cycle. I am desperate for it to work……..and part of my thinks that the egg quality must be better without all those IVF drugs…IUI in tow days so we shall see!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone had a successful pregnancy with IUI after conceiving with IVF? 

Have had two rounds of IVF but am considering IUI for second baby xx


----------



## MsK (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, hope you don't mind me jumping onto this thread.  Following 5 shots of IVF (1 full cycle and 4 frozen cycles) for unexplained infertility, we now have a gorgeous little boy (18 months).  We are no longer eligible for NHS funding and I had OHSS quite badly when we did IVF so we don't want to do IVF again.  I've read some encouraging reports about the success rates of IUI lately and am wondering whether this would be an option for us.  I'd love to hear your stories/opinions on if this has worked for you.  Thanks in advance.


----------

